# مصير المسلم الأبدي



## +CHRISTIAN+ (2 يناير 2010)

سلام لكم من الله...

ماهو مصير المسلم 
او الغير مؤمن بيسوع عموما في الحياة الأبدية 
من الكتاب المقدس ​ولكم جزيل الشكر ...​​


----------



## ق عادل (2 يناير 2010)

* يو 3 :14 - 21 
 14 وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي ان يرفع ابن الانسان
15  لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.
16  لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.
17  لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلّص به العالم.
18  الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.
19  وهذه هي الدينونة ان النور قد جاء الى العالم واحب الناس الظلمة اكثر من النور لان اعمالهم كانت شريرة.
20  لان كل من يعمل السيّآت يبغض النور ولا يأتي الى النور لئلا توبخ اعماله.
21  واما من يفعل الحق فيقبل الى النور لكي تظهر اعماله انها بالله معمولة


 الاجابة واضحه من كلمة الله *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2010)

Gen 2:17​​​وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ». ​
كان حكم الله على عصيان الانسان ( اى خطية ) هو الموت الجسدى يتلوه الموت الابدى​Rom 6:23 ​​لأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ، وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. ​

لذلك ..
اولا :من يؤمن بفداء المسيح .. هو يمسح خطاياه بدم المسيح .. ( التوبة والاعتراف ) .. وبذلك فهو قد تصالح مع الله

ثانيا :من لم يؤمن بفداء المسيح .. هو لم يتطهر من الطبيعة الفاسدة.. وهو لم يتطهر من خطاياه .. فينفذ فيه حكم الموت الجسدى والابدى.. لانه لازال غير متصالح مع الله .​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (2 يناير 2010)

ماهو الموت الأبدي ؟؟
هل لن يحيا مرة اخرة ام انه سيذهب النار للأبد

شكرا


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2010)

*الذ**ي يؤمن به لا يدان و الذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد 
(يو  3 :  18)*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2010)

*ثم يقول ايضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين الى النار الابدية المعدة لابليس و ملائكته 
(مت  25 :  41)*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2010)

الانفصال عن الله .. هو الموت .. لان الله هو الحياة وهو واهبها لخليقته

الموت الابدى .. تعنى .. ان بعد الدينونة لن يدخل للملكوت بينما سيدخل الى الجهنم الى الابد .. الى ما لا نهاية ( الجهنم هو اسم رمزى لمكان العقاب )

والسبب .. لان ذلك الانسان قد فضل الظلمة وهو على الارض عن النور ( المسيح) .. فمن الطبيعى انه سيكمل الحياة بعد الموت ايضا منفصل عن الله ..

*John 3:19 ​*​​​وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. ​


سلام المسيح معاك ​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (2 يناير 2010)

هل هذا العقاب الأبدي يطبق على جميع المسلمين الصالح والطالح ؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2010)

لم ارى رد واضح بشأن ذلك  (الصالح والطالح) ..
لكن نعم يا عزيزى .. هذا ما اراه من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة .

لان من لم يعترف بدم المسيح .. فهو لم يتطهر .. وينفذ فيه الحكم الصادر فى سفر التكوين .


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> هل هذا العقاب الأبدي يطبق على جميع المسلمين الصالح والطالح ؟؟



*    اجاب يسوع و قال له الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر ان يرى ملكوت الله
 (يو  3 :  3) 

اجاب يسوع الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء و الروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله 
 (يو  3 :  5)

من امن و اعتمد خلص و من لم يؤمن يدن 
(مر  16 :  16)

من امن بي كما قال الكتاب تجري من بطنه انهار ماء حي 
(يو  7 :  38)
*​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (2 يناير 2010)

الشكر كل الشكر لكم 
دمتم بخير ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2010)

من وصلته دعوه الحق و رفضها فمصيره معلوم

من لم تصله دعوه الحق ابدا و لم يعلمها لاميته او لاي مانع قهري سيحاسب بحب ناموسه الي هوا ضميره و سيره حياته


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (3 يناير 2010)

ربنا يهديهم ويحررهم


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> هل هذا العقاب الأبدي يطبق على جميع المسلمين الصالح والطالح ؟؟


 

(59 وقال لآخر اتبعني.فقال يا سيد ائذن لي ان امضي اولا وادفن ابي.60 فقال له يسوع دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم واما انت فاذهب وناد بملكوت الله.)
(لوقا 9: 59 - 60)

الانسان بدون قيامة المسيح هو انسان ميت ، كيف لميت ان يعمل اعمال حسنة او طالحة ؟؟

الميت ليس له اعمال صالحة او طالحة . 
من ليس له حياة ابدية بالمسيح ، فهو ميت موتا ابديا .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2010)

> فانا وسط كل ما طرحتم جميعا لم توجد كلمه واحده تقول فيه المسلم الى النار او المسلمون الى النار ابدا لم اجد ولن تجدوا


هل انت متأكده من اننا لن نجد ...؟؟؟
هل حضرتك قرأتى الكتاب المقدس .. ام فقط تعتمدى علينا وتجمعى ما نقوله نحن .. وتتكلمين كما يحلو لك ؟؟؟

انظرى




Molka Molkan قال:


> *اجاب يسوع و قال له الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر ان يرى ملكوت الله*​
> *(يو 3 : 3) *
> 
> *اجاب يسوع الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء و الروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله *
> ...




واضيف اية واحدة بليغة جدا

*Rev 21:8 ​*​​وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ، فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي». ​
*​* 
الموت الثانى .. هو اخطر من الموت الاول
لان الموت الثانى .. هو موت ابدى .. اى انفصال عن الله .. الا ما لا نهاية ..

ربنا ينور قلبك قبل عقلك .. اشجعك ان تقرأى عن المسيح الذى يقول عنه قرأنك انه كلمة الله وروح منه..


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (4 يناير 2010)

> > > واضيف اية واحدة بليغة جدا
> > >
> > > rev 21:8
> > > وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ، فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي».


["size="4"]نحن مؤمنون بالله وهنا لم يكتب ما المقصود بغير مؤمنين (ابالله ام بالاوثان )
 ولكن ان اردت ان تعرف ذلك فستعرف ذلك في كتابنا نحن
وبما ان هنا تحذف الايات القرآنيه فلن اكتبها حتى تطلبوا 
ولله الحمد والحمد لله ان جعلنا مؤمنين به 

[/size]


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2010)

راجيه رحمة ربها قال:


> ["size="4"]نحن مؤمنون بالله وهنا لم يكتب ما المقصود بغير مؤمنين (ابالله ام بالاوثان )
> ولكن ان اردت ان تعرف ذلك فستعرف ذلك في كتابنا نحن
> وبما ان هنا تحذف الايات القرآنيه فلن اكتبها حتى تطلبوا
> ولله الحمد والحمد لله ان جعلنا مؤمنين به
> ...



هههههههههه
دي بقى بجد جامدة!!!


هذه الآية تفترض مستوى أدنى من الذكاء...

و يا ترى لما يسوع قال ليايرس عن ابنته المريضة: "آمن فقط فهي تشفى"..كان ممكن يكون يقصد الأوثان برضو؟!!

منه لله اللي خلاكو عبيد الحرف كده!!

ملحوظة: أنا مش هارد و لا هدافع...هناك مستوى أدنى للذكاء حتى يمكن التحاور و أعتقد أنك تملكين هذا!!


----------



## علي 22 (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
طيب هل موسى عليه السلام تزوج ؟ 
وكم كان عمره عندما انصلب ؟ وهل هو ميت ام حي؟ 
وما رأيكم في رسونا محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم)؟ وهل انتم تأمنون بالله واليوم الاخر ؟وهل جربتم ان تقرأو من القرأن؟ 
وشكرا جزيلا لكم..


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

علي 22 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طيب هل موسى عليه السلام تزوج ؟
> وكم كان عمره عندما انصلب ؟ وهل هو ميت ام حي؟
> وما رأيكم في رسونا محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم)؟ وهل انتم تأمنون بالله واليوم الاخر ؟وهل جربتم ان تقرأو من القرأن؟
> وشكرا جزيلا لكم..


 
طيب سؤال زي كده ، تجاوب عليه وتقوله ايه ؟؟؟

:t9:

طيب هم قالولك العنوان فين ؟؟ او قريت الكلام ده فين وجاي تسأل عليه هنا ؟؟


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (5 يناير 2010)

johnnie قال:


> هههههههههه
> دي بقى بجد جامدة!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
لا انا فاهمه الايه بتقول ايه بالظبط
فأحنا برده عندنا دليل في القرآن ان الرجسون في النار والسحره في النار والقاتلون في النار وعبدة الاوثان في النار زالزناه في النار
والكذبه في النار والغير مؤمنون في النار
فكل ما ذكر في الايه محرم عندنا في الاسلام 

واذا اردت ان تعرف الادله اقرا القرآن 
او لو طلبت ان اتي لك بالايات التي تدل على ذلك سأاتي لك بها


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (5 يناير 2010)

راجيه رحمة ربها قال:


> لا انا فاهمه الايه بتقول ايه بالظبط
> فأحنا برده عندنا دليل في القرآن ان الرجسون في النار والسحره في النار والقاتلون في النار وعبدة الاوثان في النار زالزناه في النار
> والكذبه في النار والغير مؤمنون في النار
> فكل ما ذكر في الايه محرم عندنا في الاسلام
> ...


 
واضيف الى ردي 

ان جميع العصاه الغير مؤمنين مخلدون في النار كما ان المؤمنين مخلدون في الجنه ولا يوجد موت ثاني ابدي
فكل  مخلد بعمله في الجنه او في النار


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يناير 2010)

راجيه رحمة ربها قال:


> واضيف الى ردي
> 
> ان جميع العصاه الغير مؤمنين مخلدون في النار كما ان المؤمنين مخلدون في الجنه ولا يوجد موت ثاني ابدي
> فكل  مخلد بعمله في الجنه او في النار



*يا سيدتى الفاضلة
هنا مكان ليس للإسلاميات
يعنى لا مجال للمقارنة اساسا
لو عايزة اى شئ فى الإسلاميات هناك قسم مخصوص افتحى فيه اى موضوع واعرضى كل اللى عايزاه هناك لكن هنا يبقى تشتيت فقط

لو فى اى اسئلة فى المسيحية احنا تحت امرك

دمتى بود
*​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (5 يناير 2010)

نهاية الموضوع ...

المسلمين وغير المسلمين ممن ليسو مؤمنين بيسوع المسيح اله ومخلص ابديتهم النار 
جهنم وبئس المصير 
الله يعفينا 
ربنا يحرر جميع اخواتي المسلمين ويعرفهم النور بدل العبودية والظلام الي عايشين فيه 
الرب معاكم دائما


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> المسلمين وغير المسلمين ممن ليسو مؤمنين بيسوع المسيح اله ومخلص ابديتهم النار


 


*أخي / *ex-moslim

*نسيت تذكر إن الباب مفتوح للتوبة للجميع *

*وحتى نهاية الحياة ... لكن بعد موت الخاطي لا يوجد أمل له*


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 يناير 2010)

elbasha919 قال:


> من هو ابن اللة؟
> ومن هى امه؟
> ولماذا مات ابن اللة او قتل او صلب ؟
> وكيف هو ابن اللة ولم يدرا عن نفسة غدر اليهود؟
> ارجو الاجابة


 
يا عزيزي ، كل اسئلتك ليست جديدة (وهي ليست في سياق الموضوع )  ، واجبنا عنها مرارا وتكرارا في المنتدى ، حاول استخدام خاصية البحث عن الاسئلة واقرأ الاجابات المقدمة ، فمن غير المعقول ان نجيب لكل واحد بنفسه على نفس السؤال !!!!

نحن في منتدى ( يكتب ) ويحتفظ بالردود (كتابة ) ، ويمكنك قراءة ما تم الاجابة عنه سابقا عن هذه الاجوبة .


----------



## moheb allah (22 يناير 2010)

> نهاية الموضوع ...
> 
> المسلمين وغير المسلمين ممن ليسو مؤمنين بيسوع المسيح *اله* ومخلص ابديتهم النار
> جهنم وبئس المصير


أولا:
ممكن الدليل من الكتاب المقدس أنه يجب أن يؤمن بيسوع *كأله*
ثانيا:
ما مصير من يؤمن بيسوع *كنبى ورسول* من عند الله ويقر بكل معجزاتة ؟؟؟ بالدليل


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

moheb allah قال:


> أولا:
> ممكن الدليل من الكتاب المقدس أنه يجب أن يؤمن بيسوع *كأله*


 
(23 فقال لهم انتم من اسفل.اما انا فمن فوق.انتم من هذا العالم.اما انا فلست من هذا العالم.
24 فقلت لكم انكم تموتون في خطاياكم.لانكم ان لم تؤمنوا اني *انا هو* تموتون في خطاياكم.
25 فقالوا له من انت.فقال لهم يسوع انا من البدء ما اكلمكم ايضا به.
26 ان لي اشياء كثيرة اتكلم واحكم بها من نحوكم. لكن الذي ارسلني هو حق .وانا ما سمعته منه فهذا اقوله للعالم.
27 ولم يفهموا انه كان يقول لهم عن الآب.
28 فقال لهم يسوع متى رفعتم ابن الانسان فحينئذ تفهمون اني انا هو ولست افعل شيئا من نفسي بل اتكلم بهذا كما علّمني ابي.
29 والذي ارسلني هو معي ولم يتركني الآب وحدي لاني في كل حين افعل ما يرضيه
30 وبينما هو يتكلم بهذا آمن به كثيرون.
(يوحنا 8: 23 - 30)​ 
(وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي ان يرفع ابن الانسان 15 لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية. 16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية. 17 لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلّص به العالم. 18 الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.)
(يوحنا 3: 14 - 18)​ 
(من يؤمن بابن الله فعنده الشهادة في نفسه.من لا يصدق الله فقد جعله كاذبا لانه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه. 11 وهذه هي الشهادة ان الله اعطانا حياة ابدية وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه. 12 *من له الابن فله الحياة ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة*)
(1 يوحنا 5: 10)​




> ثانيا:
> ما مصير من يؤمن بيسوع *كنبى ورسول* من عند الله ويقر بكل معجزاتة ؟؟؟ بالدليل


 
ليس هناك انسان يؤمن بيسوع ، ولا يصدق ما قاله عن نفسه 
هو اعلن عن نفسه ابن الله ( اي الله الظاهر في الجسد ) وكل من لا يؤمن بهذا الايمان يجعل الله كاذبا ، لانه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه ( يسوع المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد ) !!!

(من يؤمن بابن الله فعنده الشهادة في نفسه.*من لا يصدق الله فقد جعله كاذبا لانه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه*. 11 وهذه هي الشهادة ان الله اعطانا حياة ابدية وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه. 12 من له الابن فله الحياة ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة)
(1 يوحنا 5: 10)​


----------



## fredyyy (22 يناير 2010)

moheb allah قال:


> أولا: ممكن الدليل من الكتاب المقدس أنه يجب أن يؤمن بيسوع *كأله*
> ثانيا: ما مصير من يؤمن بيسوع *كنبى ورسول* من عند الله ويقر بكل معجزاتة ؟؟؟ بالدليل


 

*إليك الآية *
يوحنا 3 : 18 
اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ *وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ* 
لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ *بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ*. 

​*الإقرار بمعجزات المسيح لا يُخلص *

*يجب الإيمان بذبيحة المسيح على الصليب للفداء *


----------



## epsalmos (22 يناير 2010)

*الله سيدين جميع الناس على اعمالهم ...*​ 
*و نحن نعلم ان اجرة الخطيه موت ..ز*​ 
*فالموت و الهلاك هو عقاب عادل على جنس البشر ...*​ 
*لكن المسيح اعطانا حياه ...*​ 
*فمن قبل المسيحنال الحياه .. و من اراد الحياه يقبل المسيح*​ 
*فالناس لا تدان لانها لم تقبل المسيح لكنها تدان على افعالها ...*​ 
*فليس كما يقول المسلم ان الكافر يدخل النار لسبب عدم ايمانه بالله و رسوله ...*​ 
*لان كثيرين يومنون بالله فى اماكن كثيره من الارض ...*​ 
*لكن الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد الله ...*​ 
*فمن قبل الابن نجى من حكم الموت*​ 

*ارجو ان تكون هذه النقطه واضحه*​ 
*# ..................... #*

*لكن نقول ان المسيح اعطانا حياه فيه .. و لو لم ناخذ منه الحياه لهلكنا عقوبة خطايانا*​ 

*شكرا*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

_*اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَالَّذِي لاَ  يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ  اللَّهِ». *_


----------



## antonius (22 يناير 2010)

غير المؤمن قسمان..
قسم لم يسمع بالمسيح ولم يعرف عنه..ولم تصله المسيحية..وهذا لا ذنب عليه..ويحاسب حسب اعماله..
وقسم وصلته الرسالة ويعرف بالمسيحية ولم يؤمن...وهذا يُدن​


----------



## fredyyy (22 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *إليك الآية *
> يوحنا 3 : 18
> اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ *وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ*
> لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ *بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ*.
> ...


 

*للتوضيح وعدم تشعب الموضوع *

*نحن لا نحكم علي أحد للرب القضاء وحدة *

*لكن عندما نذكر نص كتابي هذا حكم الله على الإنسان *

*فقط نحن ُنقدم النص للسائل لمعرفة كلام الله تجاه الأمر ليحكم هو على نفسه*


----------



## epsalmos (22 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *للتوضيح
> فقط نحن ُنقدم النص للسائل لمعرفة كلام الله تجاه الأمر ليحكم هو على نفسه*


*


متفق...

و دعنى اوكد نعم الجميع سيحاسبوا ...

و سبب محاسبتهم هو افعالهم ...

من قبل المسيح تبرر بدمه .. من لا يقبل المسيح سيدان على اعماله و ليس لعدم قبوله المسيح !!

ارجوا ان يكون هذا المفهوم واضح دون التباس​*


----------



## epsalmos (22 يناير 2010)

> قسم لم يسمع بالمسيح ولم يعرف عنه..ولم تصله المسيحية..وهذا لا ذنب عليه..ويحاسب حسب اعماله..[/color][/size]



*قسم لم يسمع بالمسيح ولم يعرف عنه..ولم تصله المسيحية..وهذا لا نعرف كيق يحاسب لان الدينونه لله​*​


> وقسم وصلته الرسالة ويعرف بالمسيحية ولم يؤمن...وهذا يُدن[/right]




*وقسم وصلته الرسالة ويعرف بالمسيحية ولم يؤمن...وهذا يُدن ليس لعدم ايمانه لكن لان اجره الخطيه موت و الجميع زاغوا فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد الله ... و من يرفض خلاص المسيح لا رجاء له !!​*


----------



## antonius (22 يناير 2010)

تمام يا عزيزي..وهو ما قصدته ولكن تعبيرك افضل


----------



## epsalmos (22 يناير 2010)

*


antonius قال:



تمام يا عزيزي..وهو ما قصدته ولكن تعبيرك افضل

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا حبيبى ... سبب تاكيدى على هذه النقطه هو اظهار عدل الله

فالاسلام يدينك لانك غير مسلم حتى لو امنت بالله و حده دون رسوله !!!!!!!!!1

لكن المسيح ليس كذلك .. هو جاء ليعكى العالم حياه ... و اعاطهم حرية قبولها

شكرا و تحياتى​*


----------



## fredyyy (22 يناير 2010)

*شكرًا إخوتي الأحباء / epsalmos ، antonius*

*على تعاونكم ... ووحدة فكركم ... وخدمة زوار المنتدى *


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (23 يناير 2010)

*الرب يبارك خدمتكم جميعا الإجابة وصلت تماما ...*
*صلوا من اجل عائلتي والمسلمين ...*
*سلام المسيح ..*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

اصلي لاجلهم و لاجل عائلتي ايضا الحيه في الظلام

الرب يشرق بنوره عليهم و يخلصهم

امن تخلص انت و اهل بيتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## moheb allah (23 يناير 2010)

> (23 فقال لهم انتم من اسفل.اما انا فمن فوق.انتم من هذا العالم.اما انا فلست من هذا العالم.
> 24 فقلت لكم انكم تموتون في خطاياكم.لانكم ان لم تؤمنوا اني *انا هو* تموتون في خطاياكم.
> 25 فقالوا له من انت.فقال لهم يسوع انا من البدء ما اكلمكم ايضا به.
> 26 ان لي اشياء كثيرة اتكلم واحكم بها من نحوكم. لكن الذي ارسلني هو حق .وانا ما سمعته منه فهذا اقوله للعالم.
> ...


 
كل ما قلته لا يثبت أنه لابد أن نؤمن به بصفته الله ولكن بصفته إبن الله والفرق شاسع بين الوصفين
منتظر رد واضح


> *إليك الآية *
> يوحنا 3 : 18
> اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ *وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ*
> لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ *بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ*.
> ​



هذا أيضا ليس بدليل كما قلت سابقا



> ثانيا:
> ما مصير من يؤمن بيسوع *كنبى ورسول* من عند الله ويقر بكل معجزاتة ؟؟؟ بالدليل
> 
> 
> ...


 


أين الرد على هذا السؤال؟
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

*لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً. وَمِنَ  الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ». 
8 قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ:  «يَا سَيِّدُ أَرِنَا الآبَ وَكَفَانَا». 
9 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا  مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ!  اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا  الآبَ؟ 
10 أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟  الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ  نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. 
11  صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي  لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا. *


----------



## مريومه الاموره (23 يناير 2010)

*# .............................. #*

*وثقي كلامك *

*ولا تتكلي على معتقدات فاسدة *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

> لكن التوراه والانجيل اتحرف فدلوقتى مش هنؤمن بيه



دليلك

اين التحريف 

متي التحريف

كيف التحريف

من قام به


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2010)

*مرة أخرى وعودة إلى الموضوع الرئيسي *

*المصير الأبدي لغير المؤمنين *​ 

*الذي قد آمن خلُص والذي لم يؤمن يدن*
مرقس 16 : 16 
مَنْ *آمَنَ* وَاعْتَمَدَ *خَلَصَ* وَمَنْ *لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ*. ​*********************************
*الذي لا يطاوع الحق ... بل يتحزب للإثم ... يجلب سخط وغضب الله*

رومية 2 : 8 
وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ *التَّحَزُّبِ* *وَلاَ يُطَاوِعُونَ* لِلْحَقِّ بَلْ يُطَاوِعُونَ لِلإِثْمِ *فَسَخَطٌ وَغَضَبٌ*​********************************
الهلاك النتيجة المؤكدة لعدم الإيمان *
يهوذا 1 : 5 
فَأُرِيدُ أَنْ أُذَكِّرَكُمْ، وَلَوْ عَلِمْتُمْ هَذَا مَرَّةً، أَنَّ الرَّبَّ 
*بَعْدَمَا خَلَّصَ الشَّعْبَ* مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، *أَهْلَكَ* أَيْضاً *الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا. *​********************************
**الإيمان بدم المسيح يُبرر ويخلص من الغضب*

رومية 5 : 9 
فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيراً وَنَحْنُ *مُتَبَرِّرُونَ* الآنَ *بِدَمِهِ* *نَخْلُصُ* بِهِ مِنَ الْغَضَبِ. ​********************************
* *الإيمان بدم المسيح يؤهلني للمصالحة مع الله ... وغير المؤمن هو عدو لله*
كولوسي 1 : 20 
وَأَنْ *يُصَالِحَ* *بِهِ* الْكُلَّ *لِنَفْسِهِ،* عَامِلاً *الصُّلْحَ* *بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ،* 
بِوَاسِطَتِهِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ امْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. ​********************************
**لقد عبر الموت والهلاك بالفداء بدم المسيح *
*والذي يتكل على الفضة والذهب ( الأعمال الفانية ) **لا يبقى له إلا الموت والهلاك *
بطرس الاولى 1 
18 عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ *افْتُدِيتُمْ* لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، *بِفِضَّةٍ* أَوْ *ذَهَبٍ،* 
مِنْ سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ، 
19 بَلْ *بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ،* كَمَا مِنْ حَمَلٍ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، *دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ،*


​


----------



## rasoulo alah (23 يناير 2010)

يا ريت تشرحولى بطريقة اسهل  مصيرى الا نى مسلمه بس اعمالى كلها صالحة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

اعمال بدون ايمان لا يكون شئ

امن ابراهيم بالله فحسب له برا

التبرير اي البر بالايمان اولا مش بالاعمال

لان بني اسرائيل كان عندهم الناموس و الشريعه التقيله

بررتهم

الكل اخطأ و اعوزه مجد الله


التبرير بالايمان و الايمان بيجيب الثمرات الصالحه الي هيا الاعمال الصالحه لان الايمان بجيب كل بر

برك يا اختي مش بعملك بس

برك قدام الديان بايمانك

و الايمان بخلاص الرب و عمله الكفاري علي الصليب

لانه هوا الي بذل حياته محدش كان يقدر ياخدها منه

(15 كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ  نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.)


ربنا ينور بصيرتك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2010)

rasoulo alah قال:


> يا ريت تشرحولى بطريقة اسهل *مصيرى* الا نى مسلمه بس اعمالى كلها صالحة


 


*في البداية الهلاك من نصيبك *

*لا لأنك لم تعملي أعمال صالحة ... بل لأنك ميِّتة في نظر الله ورفضتي هبة الحياة لكِ*

*فالمقطوع العلاقة بالله الحي. ميت ... لأنه لم يقبل حياة المسيح المهداه له *

*دم صليب المسيح الفادي يعطيكِ حياة ... هذه هي المسيحية *


*أما عن الأعمال الحسنة *

*فهي ثمر الحياة الأبدية التي أعطاها لنا المسيح وضمن عدم الهلاك لكل من يؤمن *

*الميت لا يُثمر .................. الحي يُثمر 
* 
*الميت يبقى في قبره ........... الحي بدم المسيح يُثمر 
* 
*المنفصل عن الله لا يُثمر ...... المؤمن له صلة بالله بالمسيح لذلك يُثمر *

يوحنا 10 : 28 
وَأَنَا *أُعْطِيهَا* حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً *وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ* إِلَى الأَبَدِ *وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا* أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. 

​


----------



## rasoulo alah (23 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة انا لا اقول انى لا اومن بدينكم على العكس  القران يؤكد على ان الديانة المسيحية ديانة سماوية وشكرا


----------



## epsalmos (23 يناير 2010)

rasoulo alah قال:


> يا جماعة انا لا اقول انى لا اومن بدينكم على العكس  القران يؤكد على ان الديانة المسيحية ديانة سماوية وشكرا



*اجرة الخطيه موت ... 

و ادم ادخل حكم الموت الى البشريه...

و الجميع زاغوا و فسدو او اعوزهم مجد الله

اذن حكم الموت على الجميع

المسيح اتى ليخلصنا من هذا الحكم .. ليعطينا حياة

اذن من قبل المسيح قبل الحياه .. و من لا يقبل  اختار لنفسه الموت و الهلاك !!

تحياتى
*


----------



## epsalmos (23 يناير 2010)

rasoulo alah قال:


> يا جماعة انا لا اقول انى لا اومن بدينكم على العكس  القران يؤكد على ان الديانة المسيحية ديانة سماوية وشكرا



*1: المسحيه ليست ديانه

2: هل تومنى ان المسيح هو مخلصك الشخصى و تبررين بدمه المسفوك على الصليب ؟؟؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

المسيحيه هيا الطريق...ليست الدين...

*انا الطريق و الحق و الحياه لا احد يأتي الا الاب الا بي*

*انا القيامه و الحياه امن امن بي و ان مات فسيحيا*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2010)

rasoulo alah قال:


> يا جماعة انا لا اقول انى* لا اومن بدينكم* على العكس القران يؤكد على ان الديانة المسيحية ديانة سماوية وشكرا


 

*الإيمان الفكري الغير كامل ... يضمن لكِ هلاك أبدي *

*فالشياطين أيضاً تؤمن لكنها هالكة *
رسالة يعقوب 2 : 19 
أَنْتَ *تُؤْمِنُ* أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ. *وَالشَّيَاطِينُ* *يُؤْمِنُونَ* وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ
​*الإيمان الكامل هو : *
*تصديق الله بقراره أنني خاطي وأستحق الموت حسب عدله*

*وأن المسيح مات لكي يرفع عني الموت ويعطيني حياة *

*وأنه صعد بعد موته (إذ قد قام من الأموات بقوته الذاتية) الى السماء *

*وإنه سيأتي مرة أخرى ليأخذ المؤمنين إليه للحياة الأبدية معه في المجد *

*هل تؤمنين هذا الإيمان ؟*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 يناير 2010)

rasoulo alah قال:


> يا ريت تشرحولى بطريقة اسهل مصيرى الا نى مسلمه بس اعمالى كلها صالحة


 
اهلا بحضرتك يا استاذة ... ومرحبا بيكى فى وسط اخوتك
 
الانفصال عن الله .. هو الموت .. لان الله هو الحياة وهو واهبها لخليقته

الموت الابدى .. تعنى .. ان بعد الدينونة لن يدخل للملكوت بينما سيدخل الى الجهنم الى الابد .. الى ما لا نهاية ( الجهنم هو اسم رمزى لمكان العقاب )

والسبب .. لان ذلك الانسان قد فضل الظلمة وهو على الارض عن النور ( المسيح) .. فمن الطبيعى انه سيكمل الحياة بعد الموت ايضا منفصل عن الله ..

*
John 3:19 ​*وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. ​
 
الوضوع ببساطة كالآتى .. من يفعل ولو خطية واحدة .. فهو يحتاج الى دم المسيح ليغطيه .. ( لان اجرة الخطية موت )
وحيث اننا جميعا نخطئ .. فكلنا محتاجين لواهب الحياة .. الذى اختار موت الجسد بارادته ليهب لنا الحياة ( بعد الموت )

فمهما كانت الاعمال صالحة فأنتى تحتاجين لمن يمسح الخطية .. انتى تحتاجين لمصالحة مع الله .. وهذة المصالحة لا تتم الا بدم المسيح الفادى
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

*«ادْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ  الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ  يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ! 
14 مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ  الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ  يَجِدُونَهُ!*


----------



## rasoulo alah (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم لكنى مقتنعة بدينى وان الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اخر الرسل لكن هادا لا يعنى انى لا احبكم مثل اخوتى              و شكرا


----------



## epsalmos (23 يناير 2010)

*

rasoulo alah قال:



			شكرا لكم لكنى مقتنعة بدينى وان الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اخر الرسل لكن هادا لا يعنى انى لا احبكم مثل اخوتى              و شكرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ارجوا ان محبتك لنا  و اتخاذك اوليا منا لا تكون مخالفه لتعاليم دينك ..

شكرا​*


----------



## rasoulo alah (23 يناير 2010)

كلا الدين الا سلامى دين التسامح والتعاون وهو لا يمانع التواصل مع المسيحين


----------



## epsalmos (23 يناير 2010)

rasoulo alah قال:


> كلا الدين الا سلامى دين التسامح والتعاون وهو لا يمانع التواصل مع المسيحين



*طيب لو انت صادقه فى كلامك ارجو ان تشاركينا الحوار هنا لتصححى معلوماتنا عن الاسلام:

بين الجزيه و اتاوة البلطجه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118094


الرسول لعان
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118205

الرسول بيكره الناس على دخول الاسلام
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117777


فى انتظارك هناك

شكرا​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

و مواضيعي

عجل السامري

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116055

نسب ام النور

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117176

عزير ابن الله

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115288

كل دول زوجات

اسم يسوع بالعربيه


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118160

دي اسامي مواضيعي ارجو المشاركه و الرد من الاخوه المسلمين لان دا حوااااااار اديان موصل للحق

سلام و نعمه


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2010)

rasoulo alah قال:


> كلا الدين الا سلامى دين التسامح والتعاون وهو لا يمانع التواصل مع المسيحين


 

*إدخلي على هذا الرابط وشاهدي الحقيقة المُؤلمة *

*إحفظي هذا الرابط على جهازك لتشاهدية دائمًا *

http://www.rapee3.com/tv/alhya.php


----------



## rasoulo alah (23 يناير 2010)

اخى دخلت الى هاته المواضيع  وقرات ما فيها صدقنى  ليس هناك دين افضل من الاسلام  لا تزعل انا لا احاول مهاجمة احد مع كل احتراماتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 يناير 2010)

rasoulo alah قال:


> اخى دخلت الى هاته المواضيع وقرات ما فيها صدقنى ليس هناك دين افضل من الاسلام لا تزعل انا لا احاول مهاجمة احد مع كل احتراماتى


 
الاخت الفاضلة : 

هل قال لك احد اتركي دين الاسلام ؟؟؟

نحن هنا نحاول ان نجعل الجميع يتعرف على الله الحقيقي ويكون له علاقة حقيقية مع الله ، كما اعلنها الله في الكتاب المقدس ، الله قدوس ولكي يكون لاي انسان علاقة مع الله القدوس يجب ان يتقدس وهناك طريق واحد لهذه القداسة ، ليس الاعمال الحسنة ، فالملحدين لهم اعمال حسنة ، والبوذيين لهم اعمال حسنة ، والهندوس وكل الاديان التي ترفضينها كمسلمة تأمر بمكارم الاخلاق والاعمال الحسنة .

ابحثي عن الطريق الى الله، فهو واحد ، الصراط المستقيم الذي تدعو اليه ، فاذا وجدتيه في الاسلام ، فمن يمنعك ؟؟؟

نحن وجدناه في ذاك الذي قال ( انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ، لا احد يأتي الى الاب الا بيّ ) (يوحنا 14: 6) 

الله معك .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

و احنا بنحترم الكل 

بس ما ردك علي تلك المواضيع

المناقشه في منتديات حوار الاديان ممتعه و مليئه بالنشاط العقلي في مشوار معرفه الحق

سلام لكي


----------



## epsalmos (23 يناير 2010)

*


rasoulo alah قال:



			اخى دخلت الى هاته المواضيع  وقرات ما فيها صدقنى  ليس هناك دين افضل من الاسلام  لا تزعل انا لا احاول مهاجمة احد مع كل احتراماتى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اذن جميل جدا كلامك .. ارجو منك ان توضحى لنا فى قسم الاسلاميات افضلية الاسلام ... اكون من الشاكرين .. و لعلى اهتدى و تصححى ما جاء مصادر الاسلام



شكرا​*


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (24 يناير 2010)

هل هناك لفظة مسلمين وردت في كتابكم المقدس ؟؟

او لفظة الموحدين وردت في كتابكم المقدس ؟؟؟؟

او اتباع سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم او المحمدييين في كتابكم المقدس ؟؟؟

او القرآنيين ؟؟

او اي شيء من ذلك ذكر انهما في النار


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> هل هناك لفظة مسلمين وردت في كتابكم المقدس ؟؟
> 
> او لفظة الموحدين وردت في كتابكم المقدس ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

(انت تؤمن ان الله واحد.حسنا تفعل. والشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون)
(يعقوب 2: 12)

ما رأيك الان : الشيطان يؤمن وموحد بالله ، مكانه فين ؟؟

(10 وابليس الذي كان يضلّهم طرح في بحيرة النار والكبريت حيث الوحش والنبي الكذاب وسيعذبون نهارا وليلا الى ابد الآبدين )
(رؤيا 20: 10)

اين مكان النبي الكذاب وكل اتباعه ؟؟


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (24 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> (انت تؤمن ان الله واحد.حسنا تفعل. والشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون)
> (يعقوب 2: 12)
> 
> ما رأيك الان : الشيطان يؤمن وموحد بالله ، مكانه فين ؟؟
> ...



ومن هو  الني الكذاب وما اسمه 

فيوجد هناك اناس كثير ادعوا لانفسهم النبوه

فهناك مثلا مسيلمه الكذاب الذي ادعى انه نزل عليه وحي من الله وانه رسول من الله


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> ومن هو الني الكذاب وما اسمه
> 
> فيوجد هناك اناس كثير ادعوا لانفسهم النبوه
> 
> فهناك مثلا مسيلمه الكذاب الذي ادعى انه نزل عليه وحي من الله وانه رسول من الله


 

( ايها الاحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الارواح هل هي من الله لان انبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الى العالم. 2 بهذا تعرفون روح الله. كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله. 3 وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله. وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم انه يأتي والآن هو في العالم.)
(1 يوحنا 4: 1 - 3)


باختصار : كل من لا يعترف ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد هو نبي كاذب .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> ( ايها الاحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الارواح هل هي من الله لان انبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الى العالم. 2 بهذا تعرفون روح الله. كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله. 3 وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله. وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم انه يأتي والآن هو في العالم.)
> (1 يوحنا 4: 1 - 3)
> 
> 
> باختصار : كل من لا يعترف ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد هو نبي كاذب .



ياما قولناااااااااااااااااا


سلام و نعمه


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (24 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> ( ايها الاحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الارواح هل هي من الله لان انبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الى العالم. 2 بهذا تعرفون روح الله. كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله. 3 وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله. وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم انه يأتي والآن هو في العالم.)
> (1 يوحنا 4: 1 - 3)
> 
> 
> باختصار : كل من لا يعترف ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد هو نبي كاذب .



واين قال المسيح عليه السلام في الانجيل انه هو الله 

هات لي بالدليل


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> واين قال المسيح عليه السلام في الانجيل انه هو الله
> 
> هات لي بالدليل


 
ممكن بلاش تشتيت في الموضوع ؟؟؟

سؤالك الان عن النبي الكذاب ، واجبنا عليه ، هل عندك رد على هذا الكلام ؟؟؟

سؤالك عن اين قال المسيح انه الله سؤال مختلف تماما وله موضوعات في المنتدى ،

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77595
 فلا داعي لتحويل كل الموضوعات الى صورة طبق الاصل .

نعود الى سؤال موضوعنا ، من هو النبي الكذاب ومصير المسلم الذي يتبعه !!!


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (24 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> ممكن بلاش تشتيت في الموضوع ؟؟؟
> 
> سؤالك الان عن النبي الكذاب ، واجبنا عليه ، هل عندك رد على هذا الكلام ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



انا لم اشتت انت الذي ذكرت لي ايه وقلت لي فيها ان الذي لم يؤمن بالمسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد
ولم يذكر في الايه انه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد بل قال انه المسيح الذي جاء في الجسد
فانت تقول شيء غير موجود

كما انه لم يخص نبي المسلمين بالنبي الكذاب اين ذكر ذلك ولا حتى ذكر لفظة المسلمين بشيء
بل وفي الايه التي اتيت بها هي اختبار النبي الصادق من الكاذب ونحن المسلمون نؤمن بالمسيح الذي جاء في الجسد


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> انا لم اشتت انت الذي ذكرت لي ايه وقلت لي فيها ان الذي لم يؤمن بالمسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد
> ولم يذكر في الايه انه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد بل قال انه المسيح الذي جاء في الجسد
> فانت تقول شيء غير موجود


 
كيف تفهمين هذه الآية اذا ؟؟

*( ايها الاحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الارواح هل هي من الله لان انبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الى العالم. 2 بهذا تعرفون روح الله. كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله. 3 وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله. وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم انه يأتي والآن هو في العالم.)*
*(1 يوحنا 4: 1 - 3)*


ما معنى يسوع المسيح قد جاء في الجسد ؟؟؟

كيف يكون ضد هذا الاعتراف هو علامة النبي الكاذب ؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (24 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> اما عن اين قال المسيح انه الله فهذا الموضوع مفتوح له مواضيع ولم تغلق حتى الان
> في هذا المنتدى اغلقوها اولا


 

*موضوعنا الرئيسي المصير الأبدي *

*قولي لنا ما موقفك من هذه الآية *

يوحنا 3 : 18 
اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ *وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ* 
لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ *بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ*. 





​*مع العلم بأنَّ الإقرار العقلي بمعجزات المسيح لا يُخلص *

*يجب الإيمان بذبيحة المسيح على الصليب للفداء والمصالحة مع الله*


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (24 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *موضوعنا الرئيسي المصير الأبدي *
> 
> *قولي لنا ما موقفك من هذه الآية *
> 
> ...




ما ذا تقصد بـ ابن الله الوحيد


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> ما ذا تقصد بـ ابن الله الوحيد


 
هو نفس المعنى : المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 

*( ايها الاحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الارواح هل هي من الله لان انبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الى العالم. 2 بهذا تعرفون روح الله. كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله. 3 وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله. وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم انه يأتي والآن هو في العالم.)
(1 يوحنا 4: 1 - 3)*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يناير 2010)

(وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد1 ولكن الروح يقول صريحا انه في الازمنة الاخيرة يرتد قوم عن الايمان تابعين ارواحا مضلة وتعاليم شياطين)
(1 تيموثاوس 3: 16 )


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (24 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> هو نفس المعنى : المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
> 
> *( ايها الاحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الارواح هل هي من الله لان انبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الى العالم. 2 بهذا تعرفون روح الله. كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله. 3 وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله. وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم انه يأتي والآن هو في العالم.)
> (1 يوحنا 4: 1 - 3)*



لا لا لا فهذا المعنى مختلف خالص خالص

فسروا لي هذا ما معنى بن الله الوحيد

ومره اخرى تقول لي المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ولم يقل ذلك في الايه
اتاتي بكلام من عندك

اما عن معنى ابن الله الوحيد اريد شرح لذلك 
ولو حتى افتح له موضوع


----------



## fredyyy (24 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> ما ذا تقصد بـ ابن الله الوحيد


 

يوحنا 3 : 18 
اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ *وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ* 
لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ *بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ*.​*ابن الله الوحيد ... هذا ليس تعبيري ... لكنه نص كتابي من الإنجيل *

*ابن الله الوحيد هو المسيح *

*ونحن نتكلم عن الدينونة لمن لا يقبل المسيح ( المصير الأبدي )*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يناير 2010)

*ُنقِلَت المشاركات *

*الخارجة عن الموضوع لهذا الرابط *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118491*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> لا لا لا فهذا المعنى مختلف خالص خالص
> 
> فسروا لي هذا ما معنى بن الله الوحيد
> 
> ...


 

الرد على هذه المداخلة تم نقله مع نقل الموضوع على هذا الرابط 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118491


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 يناير 2010)

*طيب اسمحولي اتدخل في النقاش الجميل دا

في سؤال بيلح عليا من فترة و كنت مكسل اكتبه و هستغل الفرصة و اكتبه

احنا عارفين مصير المسلم او بمعني اشمل مصير غير المؤمنين بالمسيح المخلص

لكن ايه مصير الاطفال اللي غير مؤمنين بالمسيح؟

يعني الطفل اللي اتولد مسلم او يهودي او بوذي

اللي مثلا اقل من 10 سنين او معندهمش العقل الكافي اللي يخليهم يبحثوا و ياخدوا قرار الايمان

كل اللي يعرفوه هو توارث دين من والديهم

دول مصيرهم ايه؟​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

miky4_u قال:


> *
> **لكن ايه مصير الاطفال اللي غير مؤمنين بالمسيح؟*​
> *يعني الطفل اللي اتولد مسلم او يهودي او بوذي*​
> *اللي مثلا اقل من 10 سنين او معندهمش العقل الكافي اللي يخليهم يبحثوا و ياخدوا قرار الايمان*​
> ...


 
منعا لتشتيت الموضوع ، سؤالك تم الرد عليه على هذا الرابط 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116866

سلام ونعمة المسيح


----------

